# Polish Document from 1864



## PocketWatch

Hi,

I enjoy studying Slavic languages, particularly how they change over time. I have recently been studying Polish. I have this Polish document from 1864 that I would enjoy reading. However, since I am not a native speaker, I have difficulty with the handwriting. Can someone please transcribe this? I would be interested in discussing  the meanings of the words.

Part I:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/CopyofScan10027.jpg?t=1215115061

Part II:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/Scan10029.jpg?t=1215115147

Dziekuje!


----------



## robin74

It certainly misses the beginning.
Here's what I could decipher 

(?) w Lublinie zamieszkałym synem (?) handlarza zmarłego i Ester (?) żyjącej małżonków Morgenstern z handlu utrzymującym się i Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną według metryki  (?) lat siedemnaście liczącą tu w Lublinie urodzoną i zamieszkałą, córką Szlomy pisarza (?) i (?) Rojzy małżonków Kupersztein zmarłych tudzież w przytomności świadków Dawida Szwartzstein posługacza Bóżniczego lat pięćdzięsiąt pięć i (??) lat trzydzieści jeden liczących oba tu w Lublinie zamieszkałych oświadczył, że przed nim jako duchownym między Lewą Morgensztern kawalerem a Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną w dniu dwudziestym szóstym kwietnia roku bieżącego zawartem zostało religijne małżeństwo, że takowe poprzedziły trzy zapowiedzi w Bóżnicy Lubelskiej w dniach szabasowych dziewiątym, szesnastym i dwudziestym trzecim kwietnia roku bieżącego z obu stron przez miejscowego Rabina ogłoszone zostały, że (?), że nowo zaślubieni nie są z sobą w pokrewieństwie - przytem małżonkowie nowi oświadczyli, że umowy przedślubnej czyli intercyzy na piśmie, urzędownie nie zawierali. Akt ten (?) odczytany i tylko przez Duchownego i świadków podpisanym został, gdyż nowo zaślubieni oświadczyli iż pisać nie umieją.


----------



## PocketWatch

I have been able to decipher some names mentioned. 

(?) w Lublinie zamieszkałym synem (Majer) handlarza zmarłego i Ester (Feiga) żyjącej małżonków Morgenstern z handlu utrzymującym się i Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną według metryki (urodjewa?) lat siedemnaście liczącą tu w Lublinie urodzoną i zamieszkałą, córką Szlomy pisarza (Rodałow) i (Pessy) Rojzy małżonków Kupersztein zmarłych tudzież w przytomności świadków Dawida Szwartzstein posługacza Bóżniczego lat pięćdzięsiąt pięć i (Tobiasz Liberman) (?)lat trzydzieści jeden liczących oba tu w Lublinie zamieszkałych oświadczył, że przed nim jako duchownym między Lewą Morgensztern kawalerem a Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną w dniu dwudziestym szóstym kwietnia roku bieżącego zawartem zostało religijne małżeństwo, że takowe poprzedziły trzy zapowiedzi w Bóżnicy Lubelskiej w dniach szabasowych dziewiątym, szesnastym i dwudziestym trzecim kwietnia roku bieżącego z obu stron przez miejscowego Rabina ogłoszone zostały, że (?), że nowo zaślubieni nie są z sobą w pokrewieństwie - przytem małżonkowie nowi oświadczyli, że umowy przedślubnej czyli intercyzy na piśmie, urzędownie nie zawierali. Akt ten (?) odczytany i tylko przez Duchownego i świadków podpisanym został, gdyż nowo zaślubieni oświadczyli iż pisać nie umieją.

Can anyone else decipher anything else? Thanks!

By the way, here's a better view of the beginning: 
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/...LewiandChajaGoldaMarriage2ac.jpg?t=1215201344


----------



## robin74

OK, so I think I have it all:

Działo się w Mieście Guberialnym Lublinie dnia czwartego października tysiąc osiemset sześćdziesiątego czwartego roku o godzinie dziesiątej rano stawił się starozakonny Beniamin Josef Alfabet duchowny w Lublinie zamieszkały wraz z Lewą Morgenstern kawalerem według złożonego aktu urodzenia lat dwadzieścia jeden skończonych liczącym w Mieście Końskowoli urodzonym a w Lublinie zamieszkałym synem Majera handlarza zmarłego i Ester Feigi żyjącej małżonków Morgenstern z handlu utrzymującym się i Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną według metryki urodzenia lat siedemnaście liczącą tu w Lublinie urodzoną i zamieszkałą, córką Szlomy pisarza Rodałów i Pessy Rojzy małżonków Kupersztein zmarłych tudzież w przytomności świadków Dawida Szwartzstein posługacza Bóżniczego lat pięćdzięsiąt pięć i Tobiasza Liberman faktora lat trzydzieści jeden liczących obu tu w Lublinie zamieszkałych oświadczył, że przed nim jako duchownym między Lewą Morgensztern kawalerem a Chają Goldą Kupersztein panną w dniu dwudziestym szóstym kwietnia roku bieżącego zawartem zostało religijne małżeństwo, że takowe poprzedziły trzy zapowiedzi w Bóżnicy Lubelskiej w dniach szabasowych dziewiątym, szesnastym i dwudziestym trzecim kwietnia roku bieżącego z obu stron przez miejscowego Rabina ogłoszone zostały, że tamowanie małżeństwa nie zaszło, że nowo zaślubieni nie są z sobą w pokrewieństwie - przytem małżonkowie nowi oświadczyli, że umowy przedślubnej czyli intercyzy na piśmie, urzędownie nie zawierali. Akt ten stawającym odczytany i tylko przez Duchownego i świadków podpisanym został, gdyż nowo zaślubieni oświadczyli iż pisać nie umieją.

I can attempt a translation over the weekend if no one else will


----------



## PocketWatch

Thank you very much for the transcription! I can understand a few of the words and basic phrases in there. I would highly appreciate a full translation whenever possible.


----------



## robin74

So 

First, congratulations. I think it's a great piece of family memorabilia.

Second, I will not aim at a proper, idiomatic English translation. Notice that the whole text consists of just two sentences, and the first one goes on and on. The correct translation would require a lot of changes in the word order and I'm not going to attempt it - it might completely obscure which word corresponds to which.

Third, I will take the liberty of subdividing the text into paragraphs to make it easier to follow.

Finally, you might be interested in www.jewishgen.org database. Most of people mentioned in the document are listed there, so you might try and track the rest of your family using it.

So, here goes:


It happened in the Gubernial (1) City of Lublin on the fourth day of October one thousand eight hundred sixty-four, at ten o'clock in the morning, 

a Jew (2) Beniamin Josef Alfabet, a minister, residing in Lublin, arrived 

together with Lewa Morgenstern, a bachelor, who has completed twenty one years of age according to the presented birth certificate, born in the Town of Końskowola, and residing in Lublin, the son of Majer, a trader, deceased, and Ester Feiga, alive, the spouses Morgenstern, earning his living by trade

and Chaja Golda Kupersztein, a maid (3), being seventeen years of age according to the birth certificate, born and residing here in Lublin, the daughter of Szloma, a scribe of Rodals (4) and Pessa Rojza, the spouses Kupersztein, both deceased,

as well as in the presence of witnesses, Dawid Szwartzstein, a Synagogue servant, being fifty-five years of age and Tobiasz Liberman, a trading agent (5), being thirty-one years of age, both residing here in Lublin,

he (6) asserted that before him as a minister, between Lewa Morgensztern a bachelor and Chaja Golda Kupersztein a maid, on the twenty-sixth day of April of the current year, the religious marriage was contracted, that it was preceded by three banns in the Lublin Synagogue on the Sabbath days of ninth, sixteenth and twenty-third days of April of the current year announced by the local Rabbi for both parties, that there were no obstacles to the marriage, that the newly-weds are not related to each other - whereas the new spouses declared that they did not make a prenuptial agreement in writing in the official form.

This act was read to all the present, and signed only by the Minister and the witnesses, as the newly-weds declared that they cannot write.

1) gubernia was an administrative division in Russia - compare http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guberniya. Also, I actually made a typo in the original transcription. It says "Gubernialnym", not "Guberialnym"
2) it says "starozakonny", which literally means "(one) of the Old Law / Testament", and which is a now-archaic word meaning "Jewish"
3) in the sense "a woman never married before", of course, not "a servant"
4) I'm not sure if "Rodals" is a proper word in English - but these are scrolls of Torah
5) it says "faktor", which is an old word for a trading intermediary (agent)
6) Rabbi Alfabet, that is


----------



## PocketWatch

Thank you very much for the translation!! I actually ordered this record from jewishgen.org and have done lots and lots of research on it. I have a few things that I would like to clarify. 

Did the Rabbi arrive with Lewa and Chaja Golda?
Lewa "earned his living by trade" correct?
Both of Chaja Golda's parents were deceased? 

Thank you again for the translation.


----------



## robin74

PocketWatch said:


> Did the Rabbi arrive with Lewa and Chaja Golda?
> Lewa "earned his living by trade" correct?
> Both of Chaja Golda's parents were deceased?


Yes on all three.


----------

